

Show HN: Startup Investments from CrunchBase Visualized  - dirtyaura
http://fount.io

======
dirtyaura
A long-time HNer here. We launched a public demo of our product today that
allows you to visualize and drill-down into startup investment data from
Crunchbase.

The demo is still rough on the edges, but we'd appreciate any kind of feedback
from HN community. In the future Fount will allow uploading of any
spreadsheet-style data for easy browsing and collaboration on touch devices.

